# أصحاب الأقدام الثقيلة



## El Siciliano

*زملائي الكرام، 
ما هو المقصود بأصحاب الأقدام الثقيلة؟
هل المقصود هو القوة والعنف؟ 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

الصقلي
*​


----------



## cherine

مرحبًا يا صقلي،

من فضلك أعطنا السياق الذي ورد فيه هذا التعبير.

شكرًا.​


----------



## El Siciliano

cherine said:


> مرحبًا يا صقلي،
> 
> من فضلك أعطنا السياق الذي ورد فيه هذا التعبير.
> 
> شكرًا.​



*أهلا، شرين، كيف أيامك؟

الجملة هي التالية: 
*​ *
وحقا ما ترك قوم الجهاد إلا ذلوا – وبمفهوم المخالفة ماأمسك به قوم إلا عزوا.وفعلاإذاتكلم اليوم المجاهدون سمعوا وان هددوا أخافوا وان صالحوا اطيعوا وهذا هو منطق السياسة في أيامنا فالعالم لا يحترم إلا أصحاب الأقدام الثقيلة

**أعتقد أن المقصود هو أصحاب قوة وسلطة ولكني أنتظر ردكم الكريم.

الصقلي
*​


----------



## cherine

أهلاً يا صقلي،

أظن المعنى المقصود بـ"أصحاب الأقدام الثقيلة" الأشخاص الأقوياء ذوي الرهبة.

شيرين


----------

